# Is The Pudster actually a malt?



## Terri (Jan 26, 2005)

Is there an easy way to differentiate between a malt and a bichon frise? Sometimes Puddy looks like a bichon frise to me and he definately falls in their weight and size category. And I can't check with where I got him as I got him before I knew about puppy mills and byb's so he is Petland puppy. And even if I did phone Petland they have lied to me about everything else about him so they would probably say he is a Great Pyrenese!


----------



## pdbailly (Mar 21, 2008)

It's very common in BYB and puppymills to breed a Maltese with a Bichon. They get bigger litters, the bitches have fewer C-sections and they can sell them as Maltese and get more money. So if you purchased you dog from one of these sources it's very likely that there is some Bichon in your dog. A Bichon has hair that is more course and kinky than a Maltese and thier tails don't lay over the hip like a Maltese. They also have a larger muzzle. A Maltese has silky straight coat. A mix may have some or all of these. And yes they are bigger. Now good breeders will sometimes have Maltese that are just larger than the breed standard but doesn't mean that dog is not a Purebred Maltese. I'm sure there are other differences but those are the ones that I can think of off hand. You have your pet and I'm sure you love your pet so at this point there would be nothing to do but decide to not shop at those places for future pets.


----------



## Terri (Jan 26, 2005)

Thanks for your reply. I was only wondering because i saw a pic of a frise on a rescue site and it could of been Puddy's twin. And Puddy has curly, poofy hair that god forbid will ever lay flat! PS I have boycotted Petland and made my friends and family too.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Terri @ Jan 28 2009, 01:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=714681


> Is there an easy way to differentiate between a malt and a bichon frise? Sometimes Puddy looks like a bichon frise to me and he definately falls in their weight and size category. And I can't check with where I got him as I got him before I knew about puppy mills and byb's so he is Petland puppy. And even if I did phone Petland they have lied to me about everything else about him so they would probably say he is a Great Pyrenese![/B]


The section is down for a week, but you can find out where your pup came from on this site: http://www.petshoppuppies.org/
Provided you have the paperwork from Petland, and didn't throw it out. The needed info will be on the original paperwork, from when
you purchased the pup.


----------



## Terri (Jan 26, 2005)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jan 28 2009, 06:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=714934


> QUOTE (Terri @ Jan 28 2009, 01:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=714681





> Is there an easy way to differentiate between a malt and a bichon frise? Sometimes Puddy looks like a bichon frise to me and he definately falls in their weight and size category. And I can't check with where I got him as I got him before I knew about puppy mills and byb's so he is Petland puppy. And even if I did phone Petland they have lied to me about everything else about him so they would probably say he is a Great Pyrenese![/B]


The section is down for a week, but you can find out where your pup came from on this site: http://www.petshoppuppies.org/
Provided you have the paperwork from Petland, and didn't throw it out. The needed info will be on the original paperwork, from when
you purchased the pup.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Hi, I saw this link before but I didn't know if it was applicable in Canada.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Terri @ Jan 28 2009, 06:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=714937


> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jan 28 2009, 06:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=714934





> QUOTE (Terri @ Jan 28 2009, 01:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=714681





> Is there an easy way to differentiate between a malt and a bichon frise? Sometimes Puddy looks like a bichon frise to me and he definately falls in their weight and size category. And I can't check with where I got him as I got him before I knew about puppy mills and byb's so he is Petland puppy. And even if I did phone Petland they have lied to me about everything else about him so they would probably say he is a Great Pyrenese![/B]


The section is down for a week, but you can find out where your pup came from on this site: http://www.petshoppuppies.org/
Provided you have the paperwork from Petland, and didn't throw it out. The needed info will be on the original paperwork, from when
you purchased the pup.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Hi, I saw this link before but I didn't know if it was applicable in Canada.
[/B][/QUOTE]


LOL ~ I don't either :HistericalSmiley: 

I'll look into it.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Read this article from Foxstone Maltese:

http://www.foxstonemaltese.com/maltesesize.htm


----------



## Terri (Jan 26, 2005)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jan 28 2009, 06:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=714939


> QUOTE (Terri @ Jan 28 2009, 06:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=714937





> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jan 28 2009, 06:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=714934





> QUOTE (Terri @ Jan 28 2009, 01:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=714681





> Is there an easy way to differentiate between a malt and a bichon frise? Sometimes Puddy looks like a bichon frise to me and he definately falls in their weight and size category. And I can't check with where I got him as I got him before I knew about puppy mills and byb's so he is Petland puppy. And even if I did phone Petland they have lied to me about everything else about him so they would probably say he is a Great Pyrenese![/B]


The section is down for a week, but you can find out where your pup came from on this site: http://www.petshoppuppies.org/
Provided you have the paperwork from Petland, and didn't throw it out. The needed info will be on the original paperwork, from when
you purchased the pup.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Hi, I saw this link before but I didn't know if it was applicable in Canada.
[/B][/QUOTE]


LOL ~ I don't either :HistericalSmiley: 

I'll look into it.
[/B][/QUOTE]
Well it has been 5 years since I got Puddy so it's not exactly a matter of life and death if I don't know what kind of mix he is. He's still a freak be it malt or frise!


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

There is also a DNA test that can be done - I believe most vets are offering it at this point ... I know ours does. I've known about it for about 3 years, though I think it is still considered relatively "new". One source claimed it was a cheek swab test ... the other said it is a blood test, so I'm not really clear on this. I've seen it cost anywhere from $65 - $200, and the results will tell you your dog's genetic makeup ... for instance, if he is a purebred maltese, if he has some Bichon in his background ... I believe the results show up as a percentage ... for instance 70% Maltese, 20% Bichon Frise, 10% Rottweiler (lol). I've known folks who had it done that were very happy with the results and glad to know their dog's makeup. I've known folks who had it done and the test came back "inconclusive". Finally I heard of 1 person (think it may have been an SM member actually) who had the test done and the results were rather ridiculous, claiming their Maltese was primarily a Doberman, or something silly like that and obviously erroneous. So if you're thinking of having this type of test done, just know that it seems it may not be 100% foolproof, to say the least. LOL. That being said, I'd really like to have it done on Tchelsi. She looks like a full Maltese to me, but she did come from a puppymill, and she is definitely on the larger side ... and I'd just kinda like to know ... I think it'd be neat.


----------



## Baileysmommy (Nov 24, 2008)

Yeah I was actually also curious about my parents Malt. He is def on the larger size, and his snout is very much longer than most Malts I've seen. His hair and tail seem Maltese though. Both of his parents are Malts, but his Mom came from a Pet Store, and she's also on the larger size. 

I compare little Bailey to him and when he was Baileys age (17 weeks) and he was 7 pounds. Bailey is 4. Now he's about 12 pounds.


----------



## Cupcake2007 (Jan 22, 2008)

cupcake is a monster compared to other maltese. lol last time on her paper work she was 14 lbs!! but i think that was wrong... she cant weight THAT much. we're going to the vet wednesday so ill see her weight then lol


----------



## cmahanke (Feb 11, 2009)

QUOTE (pdbailly @ Jan 28 2009, 03:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=714902


> It's very common in BYB and puppymills to breed a Maltese with a Bichon. They get bigger litters, the bitches have fewer C-sections and they can sell them as Maltese and get more money. So if you purchased you dog from one of these sources it's very likely that there is some Bichon in your dog. A Bichon has hair that is more course and kinky than a Maltese and thier tails don't lay over the hip like a Maltese. They also have a larger muzzle. A Maltese has silky straight coat. A mix may have some or all of these. And yes they are bigger. Now good breeders will sometimes have Maltese that are just larger than the breed standard but doesn't mean that dog is not a Purebred Maltese. I'm sure there are other differences but those are the ones that I can think of off hand. You have your pet and I'm sure you love your pet so at this point there would be nothing to do but decide to not shop at those places for future pets.[/B]


I actually acquired an female maltese for my parents last evening. I brought her home to get her familiar with us, because she will see us all the time. I have an little Maltese. He fits inside my coat with me that is how small he is. I can pick up the little girl, but she by no means will fit in my coat. She is like 3 times bigger than my little male. I am just trying to find some confirmation that she is truely a Maltese. My mom feel in love with my little male and I wanted to get her a Maltese for Valentines day. I have talked to my mom and shared a picture of her with my mom and she is ok with it, which is good. I am just curious if I have a mixed breed. She too came from a puppy mill.


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

ohhh! I love the name Ruppert! Welcome to SM.

 :back2topic: 

sorry!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

My Naddie is a rescue and her true genetics isn't known. She is a big girl... (a very big girl LOL ) and was believed to be part Bichon but her hair isn't as 'fuzzy' as a Bichon ( though that is also breed I love!.. so best of both worlds lol ) but not as silky as a Malt and certainly much bigger and sturdier. I've had a few people who are familiar with various breeds and have more than once been told she looks more like mix with Havanese....been told havenese are often mixed with malts as well for the same reason as Bichons. As I look at her head she does seem to resemble a Havenese more... but who knows.
My main reason for liking to know is because of breed health issues. I know Bichons are proned to forming crystals/stones... so something I'll keep an eye on with her. I do need to check havenese health issues as a 'just in case '
.

My Quincy is pure Maltese but built totally different than the normal Malt. His body is extremely 'stocky'... almost pug-like body. ..yet he has beautiful pigment and even the halos around the eyes... though his nose has faded a lot over this winter. I was blessed with him when his owners had to move out of the country.


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

It looks like they might be hesitant to mix with Havanese for fear of getting some non-white pups which would be a sure sign of a mix.


----------

